

Ask HN: Anybody willing to take on a quick study for the summer? - alwaysthenewguy

Hey HN,<p>I decided to take up iOS development earlier this year and I&#x27;m at the point where I understand objective-C, object-oriented programming, and M-V-C. I read the Kochan books and Apple docs, so I understand properties, memory management, the Foundation Framework, and I can solve problems in objective-C. However, progressing to actually writing an iOS app has been daunting. I bought the BNR book and I tried the getting started guide on the Apple developer website, but I can&#x27;t make the leap to producing anything beyond simple, linear apps like Timers.<p>I know that these are all very good resources, and to a large extent, I can comprehend what&#x27;s going on. However, putting something of my own together has been tough. I can put together simple things using Nav controllers and TableView Controllers, but I&#x27;m having trouble progressing to anything more complex.<p>Having learned what I could learn by myself, I think I&#x27;m at the point where I need to be around people with experience and see how apps are actually made in real life. Unfortunately, iOS meet-ups aren&#x27;t very frequent (which is very weird for NYC) and I don&#x27;t really know anyone from whom I can learn, so I&#x27;m asking you HN; would it be possible to shadow an actual developer for any length of time this summer or meet up whenever you&#x27;re free? It would be great to have someone who already knows what their doing to ask questions and get a feel for iOS development as it&#x27;s done professionally. I don&#x27;t want to reduce anyone&#x27;s productivity and I would be as unobtrusive as possible but I&#x27;d be very grateful if anyone could spare the time. I&#x27;m very dedicated to becoming a good developer and I will bring that same dedication to learning and helping out as soon as I get the hang of everything. So please let me know if you&#x27;d be willing to; it would really help a lot! I&#x27;m in the NYC area, but we can also talk on Skype if you&#x27;d prefer<p>Thank you!
======
MichaelSelsky
I'm glad that you are getting excited about iOS development. I've been
developing part time while I go to school. I'll be starting my second
internship in about a month so I can't really offer to let you shadow me, but
I can give you some advice on where to find people that can help. I actually
attend several iOS meetups in Manhattan every month.

I think the best one for you to start really diving into iOS would be iOS Side
Projects [1]. We meet about twice a month and have some really smart devs help
out. We also have a slack chat that is full of people excited to help people
out [2].

Additionally there's the New York iOS Developers meetup that happens monthly
[3]. And then my personal favorite is iOSoho which is monthly and much more
selective [4]. These two meetups are a lot more advance than side projects,
often with talks about more technical and specific parts of the job.

I've met a lot of really great people at these events and really encourage you
to try and make it out to some of them. As I said earlier, I'm not in a
position to let you shadow me, but if you have any questions feel free to
reach out to me on twitter: @MichaelSelsky. Good luck in your endeavors.

[1] [http://www.meetup.com/iOS-Side-Projects/](http://www.meetup.com/iOS-Side-
Projects/)

[2]
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/16mTeoZmB_xAiRQ2banhgOZOepGN...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/16mTeoZmB_xAiRQ2banhgOZOepGNA0jwhMWQ7AR7oRKg/viewform)

[3] [http://www.meetup.com/new-york-ios-developer/](http://www.meetup.com/new-
york-ios-developer/)

[4] [http://www.meetup.com/iOSoho/](http://www.meetup.com/iOSoho/)

~~~
alwaysthenewguy
Thanks! I'll definitely look into those. I've been to one of those already;
looking forward to finding more

~~~
MichaelSelsky
No problem. Feel free to find me at any of these or on that slack chat.

